# Deep sadness with Dp/dr



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

Are they separate or the same thing


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Grief is an unpleasant but ultimately okay thing to feel. I get sad when I see what my anxiety and depersonalization keeps me from doing well.


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm just wondering if there the same disorder. Like I mentioned in an earlier post I enjoy a lot of the Dp symptoms but I do not enjoy this very deep sadness I have 24/7 is the sadness from Dp?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

To meet the criteria for depersonalization disorder, the state needs to cause distress and/or impairment in functioning. The state itself does not necessarily include sadness. It's not a mood disorder. People suffering from mood disorders and anxiety disorders often feel dissociated. People suffering from depersonalization triggered by another disorder do not meet the criteria for depersonalization disorder.


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

It has caused major impairments . If your trying to tell me I don't have Dp?cause I have every single one of the symptoms. iv never heard of anyone entering a completely different reality just from depression.. Not trying to argue just confused


----------



## kipsenpai (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, when I first got DPDR in 10th grade, I knew something was definitely up, and I started researching and found out about it online. I wasn't too depressed at that time, but it definitely came after I started feeling weird. If you have all the symptoms, and you've noticed very particular changes in you, ya' probably have it. And my advice for you is to try not to overthink it. DPDR completely went away for me after quite a long time and I forgot about it, I took my recovery for granted, and it only feels worse now. You need to find away to work on your depression, stay social, eat better, accomplish goals, relax, and keep your hope up. People have recovered from it, but Depression and DPDR definitely mixes for me, stemming mostly from the depersonalization. Neuroplasticity can work wonders, I don't feel any better than I did last week condition-wise, but now I'm functioning a lot better and getting used to handling it again. I barely got out of bed for 2 days, got 14-18 hours of sleep each of those days, and it went into a suicidal depression before I eventually started to adapt. And remember a lot of people on the site feel the same way, so keep moving forward.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

DSM-IV-TR

The diagnostic criteria defined in section 300.6 of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders are as follows:
1.Longstanding or recurring feelings of being detached from one's mental processes or body, as if one is observing them from the outside or in a dream.
2.Reality testing is unimpaired during depersonalization
3.Depersonalization causes significant difficulties or distress at work, or social and other important areas of life functioning.
4.*Depersonalization does not only occur while the individual is experiencing another mental disorder*, and is not associated with substance use or a medical illness

---

While this is an example of all-or-nothing thinking (gotcha again, doc), and the DSM having declarations in it instead of information, it poses a very good point. Relief from another rmental disorder can result in very substantial relief from dp/dr/dissoc symptoms. You can have depression/anxiety, "get better", and then not feel any more dp symptoms.

Depersonalization Disorder currently describes someone who's primary and sole mental dysfunction Is an ongoing sense of low-level dissociation. Unfortunately, there is no cure as of yet, and some people have not even found in themselves a solution. This is why sites like this are particularly helpful and potentially life-savers. "Mentally ill" (cough, cough) need to band together and sympathize with each other in order to survive, just like any suffering group of people.


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

So this is deffently from depression i see.


----------

